# Bullroarer



## rupertbrooke

"Prof. E. B. Tylor informs me that the name of 'bull-roarer' was first introduced into anthropological literature by the Rev. Lorimer Fison, who compares the Australian tundun to 'the wooden toy which I remember to have made as a boy, called a 'bull-roarer',' and this term has since been universally adopted as the technical name for the implement." [Fison and Howitt, Kamilaroi and Kurnai, 1880. p. 267.] Wikipedia article on subject of bullroarer.
The bull-roarer has been found in pretty well every culture- one was found in Turkey eight & a half thousand years ago. But of all languages Turkish does not seem to have a Turkish equivalent word. All the Romantic languages have a word, either derived from the Greek rhombus or onomatopoeic. See http://www.bramadera.es/index_en.html. Please try to give me a proper equivalent in Turkish.


----------



## spiraxo

Hi rupertbrooke,

It is called_ boğa kükreten._


----------



## snoopymanatee

Hello rupertbrooke,

Yes it also seems interesting to me that Turkish does not have an equivalent word,

maybe it is because we do not use it in daily life,

at least I have not seen someone whirling something like that,

if I am going to translate it into Turkish, I say literally "_boğa böğürten_".

Cheers.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks for your help. Can you refer me to a site where I can see the word used in Turkish?


----------



## SARI7

It's the first time I have seen this thing. Don't think there is a site in Turkish on which it was used other than as 'bull-roarer'.


----------



## rupertbrooke

I've found this through browsing:- 'Doğrudan ya da dolaylı olarak solunumla çalışma (pranayama, yogik bastrika, Budist "ateş soluğu", Sufi solunumu, Bali ketjak, Inuit Eskimo gırtlak müziği, vb.) Ses teknolojileri (davul çalma, çıngırak, değnek, zil ve gonkların kullanımı, müzik, şarkı söyleme, mantralar, didgeridoo, boğa kükreten)'.
Would you spell didgeridoo in Turkish as diceridu? Thanks.


----------



## SARI7

In Turkey, somehow it is preferred to write in original spelling but to pronounce it the right way, unlike Azarbayjan for example. 
So I expect educated people to look down its spelling as "diceridu" instead of "didgeridoo". 
But anyone who hears it for the first time as me writes it as they hear, "diceridu". 
Cheers


----------



## spiraxo

Hi,


> Thanks for your help. Can you refer me to a site where I can see the word used in Turkish?


page 15
page 116-117


----------

